

Population of young whites falling faster than expected - mayukh
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/06/us/06census.html

======
burgerbrain
So what? And at the risk of being cliche, how is this hacker news?

 _"If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic."_

Yeah, seems just about inane enough for television news.

